# Avellos Rise of the Eagle Session 12 (Final)



## Dumok (Sep 10, 2012)

Avellos: Rise of the eagle Session 10
Report Written by Artemis Claiger:

Descent into Dyskund Caverns part 1
Spring 42-43 4097

Squad members:
Squire Aristide- Human (Marcusan) Ranger
Senior Artemis Claiger: Human (Marcusan) Sword Sorcerer
Initiate Valen Corvus: Dargonathian Sorcerer of the Owl Clan
Senior Ilya Wormwood: Human (Marcusan) Wizard of the Questor Sect
Conscript Moguru the Violent: Hobgoblin Warrior/Mercenary
Adept Lome Stone: Dwarven Priest of Kormujin
Caladan Brood: “Dwarven” (Mestizo Human) Mercenary from Ros

 Now that the group had rescued the hostages, they had offered to escort them back to the town of Black Rock. Aristede offered himself for the task, but before the Flind could go, Artemis convinced him to join the group and exact some revenge upon his captors. He agreed, and the group resumed their exploration of the caverns.

Soon after, the group encountered a trio of snails that resembled a pair they had encountered earlier in the dungeon. Though these were smaller, they still had shells that had an ability to affect magic casted at them. As the battle began, Artemis and Caladan lead the charge, and as Caladan ran in, he swung at a snail only to miss his strike. After Ilya attempted a magic missile spell only to watch it fizzle out, the snail attacked Caladan, instantly turning him into a bloody pulp upon the ground.

Though a bit shocked, the group continued their battle and eventually overcame the beasts. Noting the worth of the shell, Valen carefully cut away the meat of the snails from the shells, and Artemis decided to fill one of the shells with Caladan’s remains and return to the surface to see if they could resurrect him.

Upon their return they appealed to the Dean to bring their fallen comrade back to life and Artemis also requested for several wands of cure light wounds for future difficulties. After many hours, the Dean had a set of five wands for the group and also brought Caladan back, fully revived. Immediately, the group decided to resume their journey and re-entered the cave to explore.

Though they did not encounter more enemies, they found themselves swimming through some underground passages, occasionally with one of the members getting stuck in a crevice and either forcing themselves through or getting forced through by a group member. At one point, a massive glowing crystal with a white hue entered into the group’s line of sight, and of course, Caladan felt an urge to sunder it. To aid in his endeavor, Artemis casted truestrike on the man while Valen stood frozen after entering a temporary state of paralysis from eating a small fragment of the shard off the ground.

As Caladan struck the shard and it cracked open, a massive hand reached out to grapple him. He struck out at it and smacked it away, but it persisted and reached again and grabbed him, taking him from the realm and into the abyss. The room filled with an incredibly bright white light and then an utter blackness, and in a moment, the remaining members of the group found themselves magically transported to a massive chamber filled with royal guards armed with spears and a throne with a king sitting upon it.

Valen, acting out and likely suffering some side effects from eating the fragment of the crystal as well as mushrooms earlier that day, managed to blurt out that he was a red dragon and a god and that these mere mortals couldn’t harm him. Artemis was still annoyed with the whole situation and had no idea where they all were or how they got here, and ended up speaking plainly to the king. Meanwhile, Moguru and Ilya stood in the back of the group, along with Lome, with shame and disappointment on their faces of their team leader and their other party member.

Later, the group would come to find that the king would offer them work, and that Caladan’s sundering caused the destruction of the plane that they were from.


----------

